# Baby spiders



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Me being so good at reading directions I got plastic eggs from Walgreens instead of foam eggs so now I have a guide to making baby spiders which i can't follow (holy run on sentences Batman!). The good news is I've decided to get creative and try to make the spiders still, plus I'm going to get pictures and make a how to guide! You can make up to 12 spiders for 10 dollars, less if you have freebies( such as paint or plastic eggs if you kept them over from Easter).


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Items needed : 

Plastic Eggs (mine were pastel but color doesn't matter)
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0562.jpg http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0563.jpg

Pipe Cleaners (the fuzzy kind. color matters here)
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0566.jpg http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0567.jpg

Wire Hangers (color doesn't really matter and other forms of wire will work)
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0559.jpg http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0560.jpg

Spray Paint (what ever you want. I went with flat black and flat white, the 97 cents variety but you can go with anything you want)(neon usually glows in the dark.)
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0564.jpg http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0565.jpg

I think there might be more things needed (like for eyes, fangs and spinnerets.) but I'll add those later.




Tools you will need include : 

Spiral Cutter (needed for making the holes for the legs but other hole cutting technology would work too. I just think the spiral cutter is fun to use.
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0598.jpg http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0599.jpg

A Vise is recommended for things like when your cutting your holes.
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0581.jpg 

Sand Paper
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0585.jpg

Sharpie (optional but useful for marking your holes. measure twice, cut once.)
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/be/Sharpie8.jpg/800px-Sharpie8.jpg

And that's all!



Step One : Mark with your sharpie the location of the holes (for the spiders legs) you want on the eggs. make sure their exactly where you want them. Measure twice, cut once.
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0592.jpg

Step Two : Using your drilling implement (in my case a spiral cutter) drill your holes. Drill an additional hole on the top and bottom of the egg. this will make it easier to paint and dry your eggs if you are using the wire hangers.

Step Three : Sand the spam out of the egg. This will make the paint stick much better to the egg.

Step Four : Impale the egg on the hanger (optional, just makes it easier to paint and dry) Paint it with the flat white. Let dry. Paint it with your secondary color. In my case flat black.
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0591.jpg

Cut the wire. you need 4 sections of 7 inches.

Next stick the wire in the holes you had drilled on the egg's sides. You may want to super glue them so they stay where you want them. Now, cut the wire so the front and back legs are shorter than the 2 in the middle. This will make it more realistic once it's done. After that, take your pipe cleaners and rap it around the legs. If you want this to go by easier just take some extra wire, rap the pipe cleaners around that, line the leg and wire up end to end, then slide the pipe cleaner from the wire to the leg. you could use one pipe cleaner or 2 for each leg. mine are going to be done with 2. Once the legs have the pipe cleaners on them super glue the ends (optional but it makes them grip better, slide less and it keeps the pip cleaners in place). Now, bend the legs so the egg looks like a spider.

The guide shall be continued later once i find out what i'm going to do about eyes fangs and spinnerets. If you have any idea, let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

So what is a Spiral Cutter? have a picture of one? and where is the rest of the how to? and pics of what were building.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

[email protected],com, the spiral cutter looks like http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0598.jpg http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0599.jpg http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/mluther2/IMG_0607.jpg


----------

